
EU Clarifies Standard Contractual Clauses Only Legal Until End of January [pdf] - BogusIKnow
http://ec.europa.eu/justice/data-protection/article-29/press-material/press-release/art29_press_material/2015/20151016_wp29_statement_on_schrems_judgement.pdf
======
BogusIKnow
This was aimed at Facebook, but is a joke:

1\. It's aimed at the US while the Uk (EU) and France (EU) do the same thing.

2\. Facebook will just add an opt in checkbox and everyone who wants to share
cat videos will opt in.

------
BogusIKnow
Including Corporate Bindings, I wonder what companies like Google and eBay do
with employees in the EU and HR data transfer to the US.

